# Dove Fields



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Got started on a 9 acre dove field today. Cut a fire break around it and plan to burn after we get some rain. Going to redo a fake power line that is in the middle. May plant more fields but will decide closer to planting. Other fields don’t need burning, green fields now.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those fake power poles is enticement. you could get fined.
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jack2 said:


> those fake power poles is enticement. you could get fined.
> jack


Ok, so they are real poles, and real power lines might not feed structure now 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

What ya gonna plant? Im going to do up a small patch for my buds. I dont dove hunt, and am clueless on what they like.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> What ya gonna plant? Im going to do up a small patch for my buds. I dont dove hunt, and am clueless on what they like.


If I bet my money. I'm thinking hes gonna corn the outside edges, then a sorghum. The middle will probably be brown top millet with 2 or 3 rows of corn down the middle. Couple weeks before season, bush hog a row of corn on each side, week before season mow down a few rows of sorghum. Few days before season Bush hog the corn in the middle. Then each week mow another pass on each side of the sorghum. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> If I bet my money. I'm thinking hes gonna corn the outside edges, then a sorghum. The middle will probably be brown top millet with 2 or 3 rows of corn down the middle. Couple weeks before season, bush hog a row of corn on each side, week before season mow down a few rows of sorghum. Few days before season Bush hog the corn in the middle. Then each week mow another pass on each side of the sorghum.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


What he said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Deer feeder with chicken 5 grain scrac. Run it on the lowest setting all summer then remove when what you have planted comes in


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The property is set up for dove shoots and we’ve had big shoots in the past. Draws a lot of birds when nothing is planted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

corn, sorghum, and millet would be an awesome buffet for dove.
jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good info here. Any thoughts on sunflowers?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

etrade92 said:


> Good info here. Any thoughts on sunflowers?


Plant them in rows then disc right beside them when they start to fall out re disc once a week if you can they like fresh turned dirt


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Dove hunting is my thing, love to shoot birds. The buffet you have laid out about is perfect, just add in some sunflowers, preferably in the middle area of the field. The 9 acre size is great and the “power lines” down the middle are a super nice touch. I’ve always wanted to put in some “lines” on a field for just that purpose. Hope you guys melt some barrels this fall!!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

One of the best dove shoots I've ever been on was all sunflowers. The dove were dive bombing it and the hunters were just standing around the edge of the sunflowers w/ no cover. The birds didn't care. Problem is keeping the deer off of it. This place had an electric fence around the field.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> Good info here. Any thoughts on sunflowers?


Sunflowers are a great setup for dove 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## 16tracker (Jun 8, 2021)

we do sunflowers up here also. my only gripe is those damned yellow finches. they will clear a head in no time. 

once the season opens for us, i'd wager that 75% of the seed is already consumed by the damn things.

this year we are going to try to do 3 plantings staggered out 2-3 weeks between. not sure how it'll turn out but has to better than just one and done. might be able to get 3 or 4 shoots in this way before the farmers start shelling corn. Its over after that.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hopefully I can get the corn planted next week. Having this four row planter turned into two, two row planters. Four rows is to wide for some of my areas.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Outside9 said:


> Hopefully I can get the corn planted next week. Having this four row planter turned into two, two row planters. Four rows is to wide for some of my areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did that a few years back me and a friend went in and bought a IH planter and cut it down so we would both have manageable implements. They both work great a torch, welder, a little angle iron , some extra hitch pins in about a hour they were good to go.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> Did that a few years back me and a friend went in and bought a IH planter and cut it down so we would both have manageable implements. They both work great a torch, welder, a little angle iron , some extra hitch pins in about a hour they were good to go.


I’m hoping it comes out good. I’ve never used a planter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Outside9 said:


> I’m hoping it comes out good. I’ve never used a planter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man your in for a surprise you can plant the world with a planter in know time. Just make sure you have the right plates for what your planting. I even made a plate for okra. I don't hand plant anything any more.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have several sets of plates for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Great weather for cutting in dove fields. Didn’t get a chance to burn them so working on this thick grass.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

It was nice weather. I did a few lanes myself today.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> It was nice weather. I did a few lanes myself today.


Very therapeutic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Any interest in selling the other half of the planter? If so, I’m interested


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> Any interest in selling the other half of the planter? If so, I’m interested


Thanks but I’m going to hold on to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it too late to plant sunflower?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> Is it too late to plant sunflower?


Don’t believe so










It’s Almost Never Too Late for Sunflowers


Sunflowers, Helianthus spp., are a great choice for gardeners who are looking for some cheerful color in their landscape. Here in Florida, we have the main ingredient for success, lots of sunshine!…



nwdistrict.ifas.ufl.edu






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've also read somewhere that the best time to plant sunflowers is in late spring when all danger of frost has gone.
jack


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

First time planting a dove field. On the advice of this thread, went with sunflower, millet & sorghum. Sorghum was planted a couple of weeks later, due to weather. Everything seems to be going decent. I'll definitely plant earlier next year.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> First time planting a dove field. On the advice of this thread, went with sunflower, millet & sorghum. Sorghum was planted a couple of weeks later, due to weather. Everything seems to be going decent. I'll definitely plant earlier next year.
> View attachment 1091013
> 
> View attachment 1091014


Your millet and sorghum timing is good. All weather depending 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorghum is up. Sunflower appears to be at least in the 4 to 6 leaf phase & Millet is now well established. If we continue to get rain and the deer, hogs & turkeys stay out, we'll do ok for a first season field.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

HighCotton said:


> Sorghum is up. Sunflower appears to be at least in the 4 to 6 leaf phase & Millet is now well established. If we continue to get rain and the deer, hogs & turkeys stay out, we'll do ok for a first season field.
> 
> View attachment 1091294
> View attachment 1091295


Lookin good here is some unasked for advise. From the back ground looks like the terrain is adequate for for nesting. Deer feeders with chicken scratch early on will get birds there and they can have 2 sets of offspring every summer. They love fresh turned dirt where the feed is. Just saying you can pull everyone's birds and grow your own that will come back every year. Don't wait on your crop you have planted to seed out to bring the birds have them there and reproducing. A planted field is for shooting time to keep the birds when you remove the feeders for the law lol.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Good advice ... This plot is on the only hill on a 650 acre piece of land. Row AG is located off property to the North and East of this field. I'll definitely look at getting a feeder set up.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

some nice looking fields that should produce , be careful out there 








Bird strikes back (video) - ItemFix


Social Video Factory




www.itemfix.com


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> Good advice ... This plot is on the only hill on a 650 acre piece of land. Row AG is located off property to the North and East of this field. I'll definitely look at getting a feeder set up.


Another thing that works early. Go buy bulk bird seed. Put it in your spreader and go spread it all over. Birds will begin hammering it. Or it will grow. Just make sure you stop before season so its all gone. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

After some discussion, we've decided not to set up any feeders for now. Reason? ... Hogs.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

My planting got derailed, so probably no shooting this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Need RAIN.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> My planting got derailed, so probably no shooting this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not so fast. Itll all work out. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

HighCotton said:


> After some discussion, we've decided not to set up any feeders for now. Reason? ... Hogs.
> 
> View attachment 1091393


Just have a pig hunt on night lol


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

We picked up some much needed rain. Hogs have been beating down the same small spot ... We are working on a corral trap down the hill to hopefully catch 'em all up.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Any updates? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Three tractors working










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

What was grass is now dirt.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, I spent the weekend on a tractor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> View attachment 1092361
> 
> Yeah, I spent the weekend on a tractor.
> 
> ...


You spent four days on the tractor! Your butt is still rattling. 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking good. When you planting? Don't let anyone tell you its to late. Nobody wants to hunt in September anyways. To hot to shoot birds. Plus if ag fields around the birds will be there. You'll have a goldmine after ag is gone 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Finished planting just in time for rain.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Outside9 said:


> Finished planting just in time for rain.
> 
> View attachment 1092609
> 
> ...


Coming a flood in Tuscaloosa and headed south don’t know it it will make it to you down there


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Coming a flood in Tuscaloosa and headed south don’t know it it will make it to you down there


It should make it to the coast overnight ... we got a much needed H20 shot on our field yesterday afternoon.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't go up over the weekend but the pics look decent.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

That’s looking good, Alan.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Browntop coming along


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Browntop coming along
> View attachment 1093592
> 
> View attachment 1093593
> ...


That’s the best I’ve ever seen your fields look. Nice job.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> That’s the best I’ve ever seen your fields look. Nice job.


Got the grain drill dialed in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking like your hard work is paying off Alan!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Don’t forget my phone number


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Looking good. I've been seeing a ton of doves this year, we must've had a good hatch of local birds.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've got doves all up and down my driveway. guess i'll have to break out the ole 12gauge and clear out some of these hazards to my driving to my house.
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Don’t forget my phone number


What you gonna do, take pictures with your camera? These fields aint for hunting. Just restoration 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I may shoot it out of season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I may shoot it out of season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That will be the best way to ensure a great shoot!! Lol


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Might as well spread a little bit of corn, too…..


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Lots of birds right now but you never know when the season opens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Might as well spread a little bit of corn, too…..


Corn is for women and children and those that don't know how. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> Corn is for women and children and those that don't know how.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Keep your Mouth shut Sir! To much competition as it is! LMAO! Kidding of coarse.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys have some good looking fields.
Allen, that must be on the family land you said was near you. I didn’t see any fields like that at your place.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

welldoya said:


> You guys have some good looking fields.
> Allen, that must be on the family land you said was near you. I didn’t see any fields like that at your place.


Thanks, 

Yeah, I don’t have any big fields on my place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yeah, I don’t have any big fields on my place.
> 
> ...


Soon, grasshopper. You will. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Soon, grasshopper. You will.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Why, you going to cut my timber?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

$$$$$










Fertilizer







youtube.com

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishun Ninja (9 mo ago)

CRACKED CORN.....It's what's for Breakfast!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Fishun Ninja said:


> CRACKED CORN.....It's what's for Breakfast!!!


Ssshhhh 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe I should start my season early



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

You did really good. Since you no longer use a gun, when are you taking out your new camera setup 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cutting in the air conditioning, I may never be the same.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

